# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  abonimet ne tema qe shkruajme

## Korcar-L1

A  ka ndonje zgjidhje qe te mos na vijne e-mail sa here qe dikush shkruan ne temat qqe ne diskutojme?  Si mund ta heq opsionin e abonimit?


flm

----------


## xhori

:sarkastik: na  vdiqen   me vertet me keto abonimet  na grin nga leket

----------


## Albo

Cdo anetar mund ti ndryshoje vete abonimet ne temat ekzistuese apo preferencat e tij.

Listen e temave ku je abonuar dhe mundesine per te bere ndryshime, e gjen ketu:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/subscr...n&folderid=all

Kurse per temat ne te ardhmen, mund te ndryshosh preferencen tek opcionet e llogarise suaj:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/profil...do=editoptions

Albo

----------


## Korcar-L1

flm Albo

Na ishte mbushur inbox-i me isisa e tema islamiste :P

----------


## Wordless

> flm Albo
> 
> Na ishte mbushur inbox-i me isisa e tema islamiste :P


Pse ankohesh nuk e kuptoj ?!! Vetëm te ato tema mer pjesë ti lol , domosdo dhe ato abonime do të vijnë. Ja psh: Albo-s i vijnë abonimet e temave vetëm të Qevrisë së Rilindjes  :pa dhembe:  Ç'a të bëjë ky i varfri , të ç'abonohet ?! Jo se i kalon ndonjë postim pa e replikuar pastaj dhe i rrezikohet Opodhita  :perqeshje:

----------


## Korcar-L1

e hodhe helmin ti, nuk te rihet pa "folur"

----------

